# Vetassess Point Test Advice - What is it for?



## FrozenAh (Apr 30, 2014)

Hello everyone. Can anyone please explain to me what is Vetassess Point test advice for? The only thing I understood is it is if you want 10 years back employment to be assessed by vetassess. I am confused what is Point test advice really for. If vetassess will give the outcome that a person is skileed from this to this period and his qualification is relevant his occupation is relavant then what is the need for point test advice please explain thank you.
I know its not necessary but what is it really for?


----------



## 1400ashi (Jun 8, 2015)

FrozenAh said:


> Hello everyone. Can anyone please explain to me what is Vetassess Point test advice for? The only thing I understood is it is if you want 10 years back employment to be assessed by vetassess. I am confused what is Point test advice really for. If vetassess will give the outcome that a person is skileed from this to this period and his qualification is relevant his occupation is relavant then what is the need for point test advice please explain thank you.
> I know its not necessary but what is it really for?


Please refer the below link:

Points Test Advice (Skills Assessment for Migration) - VETASSESS


----------



## FrozenAh (Apr 30, 2014)

thanks I have read it and it does not really answer my question. Vetassess outcome states what your qualification is equalant to AQF and apart from assessing 10 years back employment I doint understand what good does PTA serves. How does it differ from normal vetasses assessment, vetassess does assess your qualification and employment then why there is a need for PTA?


----------



## FrozenAh (Apr 30, 2014)

the website states
"Please note that as of 1 January 2015, if you're a new applicant who intends to apply for a skills assessment under a VETASSESS general professional occupation, your skills assessment outcome letter will include your highest qualification up to postdoctoral degree level as well as the date that you were deemed skilled in your nominated occupation based on closely related employment within the last ten years."
so now I dont know for what Point Test Advice really is. Can anyone clarify it please?


----------



## FrozenAh (Apr 30, 2014)

anyone?


----------



## FrozenAh (Apr 30, 2014)

bump


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

FrozenAh said:


> Hello everyone. Can anyone please explain to me what is Vetassess Point test advice for? The only thing I understood is it is if you want 10 years back employment to be assessed by vetassess. I am confused what is Point test advice really for. If vetassess will give the outcome that a person is skileed from this to this period and his qualification is relevant his occupation is relavant then what is the need for point test advice please explain thank you.
> I know its not necessary but what is it really for?


Mate:

The concept is simple. The vetasses provides skill assessment based on the education and experience. But this assessment have a limit upto 5 years.
Why is it so?
Because for each nominated occupation number of years of experience is required to match with Australian standard. 
For Eg. 1 -5 year(s) is required to get postive assessment depending upon the occupation.

So this assessment will ensure one get positive or negative assessment.

Now the Point test advice

It is of two category
1. Education
In PTA if they assessed the education(degree) with Australian equal standard, then one can get 15 points for EOI


2. Work experience.

In PTA, Each and every company and the roles is assessed with start and end date which is the actual experience should be counted for EOI.

Ex: Company 1 : 4yrs 
Company 1 : 2yrs 6months

TOTAL : 6 years and 6 months => 10 Points
It has a limit upto 10 years.

Like ACS assessment, in PTA every related work experience in mentioned.

All the best
Hope it is clear.


----------



## FrozenAh (Apr 30, 2014)

sivakumar s s said:


> Mate:
> 
> The concept is simple. The vetasses provides skill assessment based on the education and experience. But this assessment have a limit upto 5 years.
> Why is it so?
> ...


Thanks for answering. But the vetassess website states
"Please note that as of 1 January 2015, if you're a new applicant who intends to apply for a skills assessment under a VETASSESS general professional occupation, your skills assessment outcome letter will include your highest qualification up to postdoctoral degree level as well as the date that you were deemed skilled in your nominated occupation based on closely related employment within the last *ten years*."

Now normal vetassess assessment assess both the qualification and employment. and positive outcome letter is most of the time sufficient to claim points for education and employment. What I dont understand is if vetassess outcome letter states the (date) person is deemed skilled and his qualification is relevant and equivalent to aqf then why does one need PTA?


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

FrozenAh said:


> Thanks for answering. But the vetassess website states
> "Please note that as of 1 January 2015, if you're a new applicant who intends to apply for a skills assessment under a VETASSESS general professional occupation, your skills assessment outcome letter will include your highest qualification up to postdoctoral degree level as well as the date that you were deemed skilled in your nominated occupation based on closely related employment within the last *ten years*."
> 
> Now normal vetassess assessment assess both the qualification and employment. and positive outcome letter is most of the time sufficient to claim points for education and employment. What I dont understand is if vetassess outcome letter states the (date) person is deemed skilled and his qualification is relevant and equivalent to aqf then why does one need PTA?


PTA is calculate your actual EOI points for Experience.

What your experience mentioned in Mentioned in PTA is easy for DIBP/CO to calculated your experience.

Without PTA , risk of losing points.

PTA will mentioned all your roles and company with start date and end date.

THough it is not mandatory, but on safer side, better to provide.


----------



## munnabhaimba (Feb 15, 2018)

*ACS Assessment on Academic Qualification*

Dear experts!!!

I am new in this forum.. my skills and qualifications have recently been assessed by ACS and assessed as suitable.

But they assessed my education qualification as follows:

MY Master in Information Technology as AQF Master Degree
My BSc in Computer Science as AQF Associate Degree
But they did not assess my MBA degree due to non-IT..

As I understand I don't have bachelor degree to support my mater degree, so I can't claim 15 points as per rule.

So. My question is if I assess my 2 years MBA degree and I am sure it will be equivalent to AQF bachelor degree since they count my bachelor as Associate degree as such I can claim 15 points ..Can you kindly verify whether I am thinking in right direction or not and if I am thinking right then please suggest what steps should I take now??


----------

